# brembo/vw brake caliper brackets



## mangotango (Jul 25, 2002)

Anyone know where you can buy these brackets (at a somewhat reasonable price ? ie. mount a brembo caliper on a vw mk4 
Was advised that they are avail. thru Bira at approx $300 us . ECS has them but don't sell seperate from their kit. From pictures, the ECS brakets appear to be machined alum. as opposed to a cast piece. Could they be made for less than $200 ??????


----------



## VEEDUBALLSTARS (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (mangotango)*

I`m working on my own adapters right now and yes, They will cost far less then MK4 ones from ECS. Bout $40 total. I`m machining them myself tho.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: but mine are going on my A1 rabbit project......








MK4`s would not be hard at all.


[Modified by VEEDUBALLSTARS, 1:58 PM 3-29-2003]


----------



## mangotango (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (VEEDUBALLSTARS)*

Anyone else....?


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (mangotango)*

bump... i'd like to know too. but you will have to specify which brembo/porsche caliper? i'm particularly interested in the porsche boxster calipers.


----------



## mangotango (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (doN_R6)*

Yes, a bracket that will allow you to bolt a Porsche Boxster monoblock caliper, in conjunction with the 12.3 rotor (vw 337/audi TT).


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (mangotango)*

Awesome GTI Store in UK has them for the axial mount like the 944 Turbo but I haven't seen them for the Boxster. Look into the Audi RS2 brackets like these...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2408812450


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (Superman)*

An hour later over dinner I remembered this...
These people make brackets for Audi and I think they apply to the A4 as well.
http://www.bira.org/


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (Superman)*

someone in the mk3 forum was talking about making them, i think they would be identical.


----------



## mangotango (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (nielksj)*

Yes, you can buy them thru bira.org however, they are quite expensive....


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (mangotango)*

I've never inquired, how much are they?


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (Superman)*

http://www.evoms.com/vw Brakes.htm


----------



## mangotango (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (Superman)*

Can't get a price list unless you are a member. However, someone on Vortex advised me that they are approx. $350 us.
You can buy them here for $225 us.
http://www.evoms.com/vw brake page.htm


----------



## rudyr (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (mangotango)*

sent you an IM


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (rudyr)*

so any updates on the brackets?


----------



## mangotango (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: brembo/vw brake caliper brackets (doN_R6)*

Yes, the update is that if you "must" have the Porsche brakes then be prepared to pay for them. I have always been of the opinion that they are not realy necessary..... BUT they look cool..... Yeehah... I just wish (maybe not) that i didn't have a set of new boxter calipers sitting here. (NO, not prepared to sell just yet)
Anyway, the brackets will probably run you at least $225 (unless you get them machined yourself, then maybe $100 at min.) , hardware $50, calipers $400. lines $100, pads $100, rotors, plus, plus...
ECS has a pretty good package for the buck...


----------

